# Blu Bathworks - any good?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody ever use Blu Bathworks faucets and fixtures? How are they? I have a whole house full of this stuff (this one) to buy and install and I'm starting to feel that old "fancy looking no name junk" dread. But maybe they're really good? I don't know...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never heard of them either but after looking over the link you provided, I share that sinking feeling you have in your stomach.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Smell like foo foo crap to me...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

futz said:


> Anybody ever use Blu Bathworks faucets and fixtures? How are they? I have a whole house full of this stuff (this one) to buy and install and I'm starting to feel that old "fancy looking no name junk" dread. But maybe they're really good? I don't know...


 I've installed their fixtures -- Really solidly built. I like their one piece WC's, tubs and pillar mounted tub fillers.

I'd take Blu Bathworks over Laufen, which is what I'm currently dealing with.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've installed their fixtures -- Really solidly built. I like their one piece WC's, tubs and pillar mounted tub fillers.
> 
> I'd take Blu Bathworks over Laufen, which is what I'm currently dealing with.


Good to hear. Thanks Widdershins.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

*The install begins*

Started assembling and installing the Blu Bathworks valves Friday. So far I don't hate them. They're typical small run stuff - big heavy castings with very good CNC machining. The cartridges look suspiciously like the same crap that's inside Riobel faucets, but hopefully not. At least the bodies aren't designed the same retarded way as Riobel (rigged to tear themselves apart if you tighten them even a little bit too much).

Here's some pics of the TS860.RN ensuite shower valve, with hand shower and rain head. 3/4" feeds for good flow.




























And here are a couple of the TSP210 wall mount lav faucet rough-ins.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Black pipe looks good, I like it more than the pex. But overall it all looks very well done, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Black pipe looks good, I like it more than the pex. But overall it all looks very well done, thanks for the pictures.


The gas was done by another guy. He does fairly nice work. He already moved that pipe once for a change of the BBQ location. I very nearly had to make him move it again - just barely cleared him with that faucet.


----------

